# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  "ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ" και προβλήματα

## anastazio

Εδώ και 10 μέρες περίπου στην περιοχή μου (Ιωάννινα),  δεν λειτουργεί η κεραία Wi-Fi  που έχει εγκατασταθεί μέσω του γνωστού προγράμματος ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ .
Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιός είναι υπεύθυνος για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας και πού μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για την επίλυση του προβλήματος  ?
Στον υπεύθυνο Τεχνικών υπηρεσιών του Δήμου που απευθύνθηκα δεν γνώριζε τίποτε για το θέμα...

----------


## emeliss

Πιθανότατα να πρέπει να απευθυνθείς εδώ.

----------


## euri

Ο Νομός Ιωαννίνων υπάγεται στη Νησίδα 6 του ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ.  Τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με το helpdesk για αυτή τη Νησίδα θα τα βρεις εδώ.

Το δίκτυο αυτό όμως δεν απευθύνεται στους πολίτες, αλλά στους φορείς του δημοσίου τομέα. Η κεραία αυτή μήπως εξυπηρετεί λοιπόν κάποιον φορέα;  Από την άλλη, αν λειτουργεί για να εξυπηρετήσει τους πολίτες, τότε ίσως θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στην ΤΕΔΚ, όπως είπε ο emeliss.

----------


## emeliss

> Ο Νομός Ιωαννίνων υπάγεται στη Νησίδα 6 του ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ.  Τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με το helpdesk για αυτή τη Νησίδα θα τα βρεις εδώ.


Μάλλον είναι αναρμόδιοι. Αυτό που παραθέτεις είναι για την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φορέων του σύζευξις, όχι για ένα πολίτη που έπαιρνε από ένα wifi ενός φορέα.

----------


## euri

> Μάλλον είναι αναρμόδιοι. Αυτό που παραθέτεις είναι για την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φορέων του σύζευξις, όχι για ένα πολίτη που έπαιρνε από ένα wifi ενός φορέα.


Έκανα συμπλήρωση στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.

----------


## emeliss

> Έκανα συμπλήρωση στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.


Τώρα το είδα. Και εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Ας ξεκινήσει ο φίλος να ρωτάει από το ΤΕΔΚ του νομού Ιωαννίνων και βλέπει μετά.

----------


## anastazio

Aυτό έκανα αλλά και εκεί (ΤΕΔΚ) δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά πράγματα.
Μου έδωσαν ενα τηλέφωνο απο την space hellas που ανέλαβε το όλο project .
Eλπίζω να βρώ άκρη στο βλαβοληπτικό κέντρο της εταιρείας.

----------


## anastazio

Tελικά μετά απο αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα η κεραία wi-fi του ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ αρχισε να επανεκπέμπει αλλά η ταχύτητα πλέον του δικτύου *είναι απελπιστική.*
Ενω *πρίν* την βλάβη είχα αυτές τις ταχύτητες ....





Μετά την επισκευή δεν παίρνω ουτε το 1/4 της παραπάνω ταχύτητας .
Με τι ταχύτητες λειτουργεί το δίκτυο κορμού του ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ και πώς μπορώ να βελτιώσω την κατάσταση στις ταχύτητες D/L,U/L ?

----------


## emeliss

Εσύ μπορείς να βελτιώσεις μόνο την ασύρματη σύνδεση μέχρι το hotspot. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## k_koulos

πότε έγινε το ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ δημόσια προσβάσιμο; νόμιζα οτι είναι μόνο για υπηρεσίες και για χρήση υπηρεσιακή....

----------


## emeliss

Μα δεν έμπαινε στο σύζευξις αυτό καθ'εαυτό. Έμπαινε internet Μέσω ενός wifi του σύζευξις.

----------


## anastazio

Σωστά...
Να πω επίσης οτι το "φίλτρο" που υπάρχει στο "σύζευξις" για να μην είναι προσβάσιμα ανεπιθύμητα URL (pornosite ,κλπ) έχει  πρόβλημα μιάς και "κόβει" πολλά "καθαρά" site (ειδησεογραφικά,χρηματιστηριακά,κλπ) .

----------

